# Neuer PC muss her



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

CPU: Intel Core i7 7820X
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet DarkRock Pro3 (später mit Wasser)
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 16GB 2800 QuadKit
Mainboard: ASUS Prime X299 Deluxe 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P11 750W
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB 
HDD: Seagate ST4000NM0035 4TB 
Grafikkartr: Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phönix Golden Sample 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64bit

Was haltet ihr von dem System kann man dort noch etwas verbessern ändern oder ähnliches ?


----------



## Spexxos (30. September 2017)

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

1. Das Budget liegt bei etwa 2800 €

2.Bildschirm Tastatur Maus wird weiter benutzt 

3. Japp kaufen ist zu teuer 

4. Nur Maus Tastatur und Bildschirm 

5. 1920x1080 bis 60 Hz

6. Battlefield 4, CSGO, GTA V, Battlefield 1, Guild Wars 2, spiele die in den nächsten 5 Jahren raus kommen und sonstige Anwendungen sind gelegentlich Streamen Mal etwas rendern so im groben wäre das alles

7.System und Spiele sollen getrennt sein System 250GB Spiele 4 TB

8.Nein

9.Leise, Viel Platz,


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Kauf dir den 8700k, der kommt nächste Woche aufm Markt.


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

Auch wenn es diese Plattform sein soll gibt es einiges zu verbessern


> Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 16GB 2800 QuadKit


16GB RAM für Quad-channel in einem so teuren Rechner sind nicht zeitgemäß. 32GB sind hier das absolute Minimum. Auch wenn du wie empfohlen den I7-8700k holst würde ich gleich 32GB nehmen, dann aber etwas schnelleren und als 2x16GB ausgeführt.


> Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P11 750W


Falls du SLI planst nimm die 850W-Variante. Ansonsten reicht das 550W.


> SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB


Kein relevanter Vorteil gegenüber der 850 Evo, nur ein viel höherer Preis. Die garantierte Schreibleistung der Evo wirst du nicht erreichen.
Bei 2800€ Budget würde ich mir aber wirklich überlegen ob es nicht eine größere SSD sein darf. So ab 1TB aufwärts, Vielleicht auch die 960 EVO.


----------



## RtZk (30. September 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Auch wenn es diese Plattform sein soll gibt es einiges zu verbessern
> 
> 16GB RAM für Quad-channel in einem so teuren Rechner sind nicht zeitgemäß. 32GB sind hier das absolute Minimum. Auch wenn du wie empfohlen den I7-8700k holst würde ich gleich 32GB nehmen, dann aber etwas schnelleren und als 2x16GB ausgeführt.
> 
> ...



32 GB sind das absolut Minimum? Hast du dafür irgendeinen Beleg? Selbst hier im Forum sind noch nicht so viele mit 32 GB oder mehr unterwegs und hier sind schon einige Enthusiasten unterwegs. 

@TE die SSD ist Geldverschwendung, den unterschied von der evo zur pro merkt man nur in Benchmarks, ich würde dir eher zu eine Crucial MX300 raten, die haben immer mehr GB als ihre Samsung Konkurrenten und der Leistungsunterschied ist wieder nur im Benchmark zu sehen. Für fast den gleichen Preis bekommt man diese hier Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Das Netzteil nur nehmen, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du den 8 Kerner nimmst, solltest du doch lieber auf den neuen 6 Kerner (8700k) gehen wollen, dann lieber die 550 Watt Version nehmen. Als kleine Info, der 8 Kerner lohnt sich für Spiele nicht, du musst halt selbst entscheiden, wie wichtig dir rendern und co. ist und danach entscheiden ob du einen 8 Kerner wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Bei dem Budget kann man auf jeden Fall 32Gb RAM nehmen.


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

Ja, für eine quadchannel-Plattform wenn man in 2017 neu kauft sind 32GB RAM absolutes Minimum.
Wer zudem bereit ist bis zu 2800€ für seinen Gaming-PC auszugeben sollte nicht unbedingt am RAM sparen. Spiele die mit mehr als 16GB etwas anfangen können gibt es jetzt schon. Quelle: HisN wir dir das gerne demonstrieren.
Falls du sonst eine Quelle brauchst darfst du gerne mich zitieren. Ich stehe dazu


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> 32 GB sind das absolut Minimum? Hast du dafür irgendeinen Beleg? Selbst hier im Forum sind noch nicht so viele mit 32 GB oder mehr unterwegs und hier sind schon einige Enthusiasten unterwegs.


Naja, ich beobachte halt immer mehr Games die 16GB komplett füllen (inkl. Windows) was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet:
Auf Systemen mit "nur" 16GB RAM muss das System viel mehr Jonglieren als auf meinem, um das zu handeln. Und Daten zwischen HDD/SSD und RAM hin und her schieben bedeutet in der Regel Ruckler (Streaming oder Garbage-Collection) oder Artefakte (Streaming) und längere Ladezeiten.

Vielleicht ist meine Definition von "Optimum" auch deutlich anders als die vieler Gamer, die nur in FPS denken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gibt ja auch "Features" die ohne viel RAM gar nicht funktionieren.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLI4eb5BrLg:486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Sache ist die: Ich werde nie behaupten das irgendwas mit 16GB nicht läuft. (Das machen andere für mich^^ [ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme - ComputerBase Forum )
Was ich sage: Es wird mit mehr Speicher wahrscheinlich besser laufen.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Man muss selbst wissen ob man das honorieren möchte oder nicht.
Ich schließe mich da an, wenn ich schon ein neues System mit dem Budget baue, dann bitte doch mit 32GB Speicher und nicht nur mit 16.
Und weißt Du wann das Optimum erreicht ist?
Wenn alle meine Games und Daten dauerhaft im RAM gehalten werden können. Das würde nämlich bedeuten: Keinen Ladescreen, keine Streaming-Engines. Keine Garbage-Collection.
Aber davon sind wir sicherlich noch Jahrhunderte entfernt. Also ist alles was wir heute haben eher Minimum als Optimum.


----------



## RtZk (30. September 2017)

@HisN es läuft aber auch nach dem Prinzip, um so mehr vorhanden, um so mehr wird auch genutzt, was nicht schlecht sein muss, da es durchaus Vorteile haben kann, aber mit 16 GB wird man trotzdem keine Einbußen außerhalb von Benchmarks merken können.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

Weil man Streaming-Ruckler/Artefakte, schlechte Frametimes, Garbage-Collection-Ruckler und warten auf den Level-Load gewöhnt ist?

Du, ich kann Dir bei Deiner Argumentation echt folgen. Gar kein Problem.
Aber Du weißt das es besser gehen kann, ich weiß das es besser gehen kann, und die Software-Entwickler ruhen sich auch nicht auf ihren Lorbeeren aus. Warum muss man gerade bei dem Mechanismus der Ruckler und Wartezeiten minimiert sparen bei dem Budget?


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Kann ich also ohne Probleme die Samsung Evo nehmen mit 250 GB mehr brauche ich denke ich nicht kommen nur Betriebssystem und Programme drauf mehr nicht. Die Pro hat gegenüber der Evolution ja MLC Chips die von der Haltbarkeit besser sein sollen daher dachte ich das dass besser ist, gibt es heute noch großartige Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen SSDs oder sind heutzutage alle auf dem gleichen Niveau?


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

Es gibt schnellere und es gibt langsamere, aber viel kommt davon nicht beim User an.
Falls Du 2 Kabel weniger im Rechner haben möchtest, kannst Du auch über eine superschnelle m.2 von Samsung nachdenken.


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Die Idee hatte ich nämlich auch schon anstatt eine klassische SSD zu nehmen direkt eine m2 die aufs Board geschnallt wird gibt's da auch vor und Nachteile ?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Kann ich also ohne Probleme die Samsung Evo nehmen mit 250 GB mehr brauche ich denke ich nicht kommen nur Betriebssystem und Programme drauf mehr nicht. Die Pro hat gegenüber der Evolution ja MLC Chips die von der Haltbarkeit besser sein sollen daher dachte ich das dass besser ist, gibt es heute noch großartige Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen SSDs oder sind heutzutage alle auf dem gleichen Niveau?



Die Unterschiede sind heute echt gering.
Und die Pro oder Ultra SSDs eines Herstellers lohnen sowieso nicht mehr.
Die Controller sind heute so gut, dass sie defekte Zellen problemlos umgehen können sodass du keinen Unterschied merkst.
Und kaputt schreiben kannst du eine SSD heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Nun gut dann werde ich dann doch die Samsung Evo nehmen kann da noch ein paar € sparen Mal zum CPU dort dachte ich mir den 7820X oder 7800X mit nur 6 Kernen. Was meint ihr sollte ich heute 2017 noch 6Kerner nehmen ich denke wenn ich noch Stream Musik höre dabei spiele dann im Netz noch surfe dann lohnt es sich schon finde ich ?


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

Die meisten Gamer kommen heute noch mit einem 4-Kerner klar, jedenfalls wenn man so durch die Empfehlungen hier im Forum surft. 
Hängt ganz von Deinen Games ab.

Es gibt solche Games 
http://abload.de/img/stellaris_2016_05_18_hoszb.jpg (nutzt einen Kern, falls man es nicht auf Anhieb erkennt)
und solche
http://abload.de/img/ashes_stromverbrauch_dzu6i.jpg


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Wie schon gesagt CSGO, Battlefield 4, GuildWars 2, GTA V aber ich denke das ich mit mehr Kernen in naher Zukunft besser aufgestellt sein werde also mit nur 4


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

CSGO: Ein oder Zwei Kerne
GW2: Ein Kern
BF4: Vier Kerne
GTA5: Vier Kerne

Es ist immer Cherrypicking. Wer weiß was Du "in Zukunft" zocken möchtest.
Für das was Du da aufzählst reicht Deine alte CPU nicht mehr?


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Ne dafür reicht er nicht mehr ganz aus aber ich würde sagen das wenn ich jetzt das neuste von neusten mir hole hab ich für die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe und so ein CPU hat doch einer längere Haltbarkeit als zb eine Grafikkarte wo man nach 1 oder 2 Jahren direkt eine neue kaufen kann. Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse Corsair Obsidian 900D


----------



## AchtBit (30. September 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die: Ich werde nie behaupten das irgendwas mit 16GB nicht läuft. (Das machen andere für mich^^ [ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme - ComputerBase Forum )
> Was ich sage: Es wird mit mehr Speicher wahrscheinlich besser laufen.




Der Typ hat kein Ram Problem weil 'allocate memory' bedeutet, dass es nicht möglich war, den angegebenen Adressbereich, Speicher zuzuweisen.  Es ist einfach gesagt, ein Adressierungskonflikt. Wenn  z.B.  ein Prozess,  den reservierten Speicher, eines anderen Prozesses highjackt und eine einzelne Speicheradresse gleicht der IPAdresse(Startadresse der Reservierung) , kommt der Fehler.  Ich dacht erst ein Treiber Problem aber der eine Typ hat schon richtig gesagt, " hast halt die Auslagerung 'aus' gehabt!?". Auch wenn er das Gegenteil sagt. Dem glaub ich kein Wort, allein die Aussage' kaum gestartet, benötigt das Spiel 15,3 GB Ram',    bedeutet endweder,  er ist übel verlogen   oder er ist nicht in der Lage, belegten Speicher,  von Zugewiesenen zu unterscheiden.  Wir werdens wohl nie erfahren.

Etz. mal zu den 32GB.  Für was?  Entwürfst du Phototapeten ?    ....ansonsten wüsste ich keine Anwendung o. Games, die auch nur annähernd soviel Ram benötigen. Ich  komm mit 6GB(8GB wär mir lieber) klar. Fallout 4 lief, ohne Ruckeln und Warterei, absolut flüssig, obwohl die min. Systemanforderung 8GB ist.  Also 16GB  ist auch noch in 5 Jahren aussreichend. Wirst sehen


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

Klar, und mehr als 4 Kerne braucht man auch nicht zwingend. Ebenso wenig wie die Leistung einer Grafikkarte stärker als die GTX 1070... (<-milder Sarkasmus für diejenigen die das gerne missverstehen)
Der Punkt ist dass das hier offensichtlich kein Budget-Rechner wird wo man um jeden Euro feilschen muss. Da kann man sich die eine oder andere Komponente gönnen die vielleicht heute noch nicht zum Standard gehört.
Und eines ist auch klar: der Speicherbedarf stagniert nicht. In 1-2 Jahren wird man mit "nur" 16GB immer öfter in Situationen kommen wo mehr einfach besser wäre.
Die These dass man selbst in 5 Jahren noch nicht mehr als 16GB für einen Gaming-Rechner brauchen wird halte ich für nicht haltbar. Solche Voraussagen gingen in der Vergangenheit in der Regel schief. Sonst gäbe es heute weltweit nur 5 Computer und die hätten alle nicht mehr als 640kb RAM.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. September 2017)

Das erwähnte Szenario Musik streamen, surfen und zocken ist ja auch nicht wirklich Multitasking. Das schafft jeder gammelige C2D.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Etz. mal zu den 32GB.  Für was?  Entwürfst du Phototapeten ?    ....ansonsten wüsste ich keine Anwendung o. Games, die auch nur annähernd soviel Ram benötigen. Ich  komm mit 6GB(8GB wär mir lieber) klar. Fallout 4 lief, ohne Ruckeln und Warterei, absolut flüssig, obwohl die min. Systemanforderung 8GB ist.  Also 16GB  ist auch noch in 5 Jahren aussreichend. Wirst sehen



Naja, ist ja nicht so als hätte ich nicht genug Beispiele gelinkt^^
Und wie gesagt, ich erzähle nix von "läuft nicht". 

Und natürlich geben die Hersteller keine Systemanforderungen wie 12GB raus.
Die sagen 8GB, und meinen irgendwo darunter. Sie sagen 16GB und damit meinen sie auch 12GB, aber über 8GB.


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Man kann es auch so machen jetzt 16GB geholt und falls es eng wird weitere 16GB sind schnell geholt und auch fix installiert aber was mir mehr Sorgen macht ist das ASUS Prime X299 Deluxe gibt es von diesem schon erste Test ist das wirklich sein Geld wert, oder sollte ich ein Gigabyte nehmen ?


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

Und dann hast du den Salat mit Vollbestückung. Schlechter übertaktbar, höherer Stromverbrauch, keine weitere Aufrüstung möglich. Und der Gebrauchtert von 4GB DIMMs wenn man sie in einigen Jahren mal wieder los werden will wird sehr gering sein.Darüber hinaus ist der Preis pro GB bei 4GB-Modulen heute beim Neukauf idR höher als wenn man 8GB DIMMs nimmt. Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie man das hier zum Thema machen konnte. Aber gut, ab jetzt halte ich mich raus.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2017)

Wobei "Vollbestückung" immer nur ein Problem für die Leute ist, die die Spezifikationen vom Speichercontroller nicht einhalten wollen.
Das geistert und geistert durch die Foren, und wird dann von den Leuten aufgegriffen die ihre 4 3.2Ghz-Speicherriegel nicht an einem Speichercontroller zu laufen bekommen, der nur für 2.1Ghz bei 4 Riegeln ausgelegt ist.
Was wohl kein WUNDER ist. Aber mit "Vollbestückung" hat das überhaupt nix zu tun. Es ist schlicht Ignoranz (Sorry, ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand angesprochen, ich meine niemanden hier persönlich).


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

Ich glaube das Stichwort Übertaktung fiel schon zwei Worte später


----------



## KingOfKings (30. September 2017)

Mal zu dem ASUS Prime X299 Deluxe hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht ist das Teil sein Geld wert? Den als jemand der sich einen kompletten neu aufbaut macht es denke ich wenig Sinn sich noch ein 2011-3 system aufzubauen oder?


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

Kommt auf die Preise an. Wenn du Neuteile kaufen willst ist Sockel 2011-3 eher keine Option. Selber habe ich mir kürzlich eins aufgebaut, auch weil Sockel 2066 für mich keine Vorteile gehabt hätte.
Wenns ums Geld geht warte bis zum 5. Oktober und hol dir den I7-8700k.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Aber wenn man sich das neuste vom neusten haben will führt kein Weg an 2066 vorbei der i7-8700k passt der auch auf den 2066 Sockel ?


----------



## amdahl (1. Oktober 2017)

Selbstverständlich nicht. Aber das muss ja kein Nachteil sein.
Welche Vorteile erhoffst du dir denn von Sockel 2066? Oder geht es echt nur darum "das neueste" zu kaufen? In dem Fall sowieso den I7-8700k, der ist noch nicht mal erhältlich, ebenso wie die Boards dafür.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Weil der 2066 die Vorteile des 2011-3 hat und dazu noch die Sachen die neu sind nur es fällt schwer sich für 6 oder 8 Kerne zu entscheiden :/ klar ob ich jetzt den 5820K für Sockel 2011-3 nehme oder den 7820X für Sockel 2066 mit beiden werde ich keine Probleme haben in Battlefield 4 aber das Spiel ist jetzt auch schon gut 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Aber was ist mit den neuen Titeln wie Wolfenstein oder Tom Clancys The Devision ?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Oktober 2017)

Der 8700k dürfte im Endeffekt eine höhere Leistung pro Kern haben, da relativieren sich die Unterschiede zwischen S2066 8Core und S1151v2 6Core schon zum Teil und in Spielen zieht letztgenannter idR vorbei -bei geringerem Preis und Verbrauch.

5820k ist ne alte Plattform, kann als Gebrauchtkauf vielleicht noch lohnen.   
Wenn du sowieso nicht auf die höchste Leistung pro Kern für Spiele aus wärst, könntest du auch gleich nen modernen und günstigen Ryzen nehmen.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich wirklich den 7820X nehme denkt ihr das dass ASUS Prime X299 Deluxe ein guter Unterbau dafür hergibt oder sind die Gigabyte ebenso gut ?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich das neuste vom neusten haben will führt kein Weg an 2066 vorbei der i7-8700k passt der auch auf den 2066 Sockel ?



Das neueste vom Neuen ist aber nicht Sockel 2066 sondern Coffee Lake. 
Und da du hauptsächlich spielen willst, führt kein Weg am 8700k vorbei.
Nächste Woche wird er aufn Markt kommen. 
Du sparst gegenüber dem 7820X rund 250€ und hast einen schnelleren Prozessor in Games.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich spare vllt etwas an Geld aber dafür hab ich nur 6 Kernen beim Coffee Lake das ist das was mich noch so unschlüssig läst ich spiele ja nicht nur es soll auch die Option offen gehalten werden das ich auch streamen kann ohne Einbußen das ist es ja. Aber ich würde sagen klar der Coffee Lake ist das neuste aber deswegen ist der 2066 nicht so alt der ja noch voll ok ist, das gleiche ist wie mit dem Samsung Galaxy S7 das ist ja immer noch gut auch wenn es das S8 mittlerweile gibt


----------



## RtZk (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Ich spare vllt etwas an Geld aber dafür hab ich nur 6 Kernen beim Coffee Lake das ist das was mich noch so unschlüssig läst ich spiele ja nicht nur es soll auch die Option offen gehalten werden das ich auch streamen kann ohne Einbußen das ist es ja. Aber ich würde sagen klar der Coffee Lake ist das neuste aber deswegen ist der 2066 nicht so alt der ja noch voll ok ist, das gleiche ist wie mit dem Samsung Galaxy S7 das ist ja immer noch gut auch wenn es das S8 mittlerweile gibt



Ich will nicht anmassend sein damit, aber was bringt es dir zu streamen, wenn überhaupt niemand zu schaut?, was bei nahe zu jedem der Fall ist, der hier schreibt er will "streamen". Ist im Grunde nach reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Ich spare vllt etwas an Geld aber dafür hab ich nur 6 Kernen beim Coffee Lake das ist das was mich noch so unschlüssig läst ich spiele ja nicht nur es soll auch die Option offen gehalten werden das ich auch streamen kann ohne Einbußen das ist es ja. Aber ich würde sagen klar der Coffee Lake ist das neuste aber deswegen ist der 2066 nicht so alt der ja noch voll ok ist, das gleiche ist wie mit dem Samsung Galaxy S7 das ist ja immer noch gut auch wenn es das S8 mittlerweile gibt



Streamen kannst du problemlos mit einem 6 Kerner machen.
Wenn du dir den 8 Kerner schön saufen willst, kannst du das natürlich machen. Mir letztendlich egal.
Nur bezahlst du da eben spürbar mehr ohne dass du einen Unterschied merken wirst.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Oktober 2017)

Geht ja nicht nur um die höheren Kosten, sondern auch die geringere Leistung pro Kern bei nem 7820X. 

Wenn man mit Zukunft und Multitasking argumentiert könnte man auch zu nem Threadripper 12/16Kerner greifen.  Ist zwar ne Ecke schlechter beim Spielen, aber hat genug Kerne um GTA VII in guten 4K-Settings zu streamen.

Klar kannst du den S2066 nehmen, ist ja auch geiler als ne Mainstreamplattform, aber nüchtern betrachtet ziehst du keinen Leistungsvorteil da raus.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Aber wenn man keinen Unterschied merkt wozu dann überhaupt einen 8 Kerner holen wenn es auch mit einem 6 Kerner geht ? Sind den schon Preise für den 8700K bekannt und die Board Preise ?


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Aber wenn man keinen Unterschied merkt wozu dann überhaupt einen 8 Kerner holen wenn es auch mit einem 6 Kerner geht ? Sind den schon Preise für den 8700K bekannt und die Board Preise ?


Warte einfach noch das bissi Zeit bis offizielle Tests zum i7-8700k erscheinen ab (dauert ja nicht mehr lang) und entscheide dann ob es unbedingt ein 8-Ender, ähem Octacore für die ruhige Nacht sein "muss". 

Nach deinem Anforderungsprofil zu schließen: eher nein

Gruß


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Das Ding ist es ja das ich einmal geile Hardware kaufen will um dann in den nächsten 5-8 Jahren Ruhe damit hab den ich bin nicht so ein Typ der dann alle halbe bis Jahr was kaufen muss weil Komponenten aus dem letzten Loch pfeift. Ein paar Sachen stehen ja auch schon fest wie RAM Größe HDD SSD Größe dann Grafikarte die 1080 Ti ist ja zur Zeit die schnellste die es gibt aber halt CPU und Board halt :/


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Das Ding ist es ja das ich einmal geile Hardware kaufen will um dann in den nächsten 5-8 Jahren Ruhe damit hab den ich bin nicht so ein Typ der dann alle halbe bis Jahr was kaufen muss weil Komponenten aus dem letzten Loch pfeift. Ein paar Sachen stehen ja auch schon fest wie RAM Größe HDD SSD Größe dann Grafikarte die 1080 Ti ist ja zur Zeit die schnellste die es gibt aber halt CPU und Board halt :/


Ich weiß genau was du meinst, aber PC-Hardware kauft man für das hier und jetzt und nicht für die Zukunft und für das was irgendwann mal sein könnte

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu wäre: mit dem i7-8700k wärst du für die nächste Zeit prima aufgestellt, schließlich komme ich mit meinem getakteten i7-Haswell (oller Gammel-Quadcore) noch sehr gut "zurecht". Allerdings könntest du dir bei dem Budget natürlich ein Sys mit R7 1700/X oder eben einen i7-7820X leisten. Ganz dein Ding...

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Oktober 2017)

Die Problematik ist, dass dir auch in 5 Jahren der 8 Kerner eventuell nicht so viel bringt wie der aktuell schnellste 6Kerner. 


Mit einem 7 Jahre alten i7- 970/990X (auch ein 6 Kerner) ist man heute nicht schlecht aufgestellt.    Ein etwas jüngerer und viel billigerer i7-2600k (4Kerner, höhere IPC + Taktrate) liegt heutzutage in den meisten Spielen dennoch vorne. 

 Für das "optimale" Spielerlebnis brauchts dann heute den aktuellen 7700k,  da können beide alten Prozessoren nicht mehr ganz mithalten. 


Egal wie du dich entscheidest  - in 5 Jahren wird es nicht mehr optimal sein. 

Die HighEnd Plattformen sind in der Regel sehr haltbar, aber unverhältnismäßig zum Preis.


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Aber bis dann die passenden Boards rauskommen dauert das auch noch eine ganze Weile ach man das ist schwer die Entscheidung im 3 Post hab ich ja meinen PC geschrieben gibt es da noch einsparen Potential wo man noch ein paar Euro sparen kann ?


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Aber bis dann die passenden Boards rauskommen dauert das auch noch eine ganze Weile ach man das ist schwer die Entscheidung im 3 Post hab ich ja meinen PC geschrieben gibt es da noch einsparen Potential wo man noch ein paar Euro sparen kann ?


Kauf nen AMD-Ryzen...

Gruß


----------



## KingOfKings (1. Oktober 2017)

Aber steht das den auch schwarz auf weiss das ein AMD der größte besser ist als der aktuelle Intel vom Preis gesehen ?


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Aber steht das den auch schwarz auf weiss das ein AMD der größte besser ist als der aktuelle Intel vom Preis gesehen ?


Lese Tests zu Ryzen/Threadripper und du wirst sehn, das die AMD-CPU's in Games zwar nicht ganz mit der Konkurrenz mithalten können, dafür aber in Anwendungen und vor allem beim P/L-Verhältnis glänzen...

Gruß


----------



## amdahl (1. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Aber bis dann die passenden Boards rauskommen dauert das auch noch eine ganze Weile


Zum Verkaufsstart des I7-8700k wird es auch passende Board in allen möglichen Varianten geben. Ist ja schließlich ein Intel *duckundweg


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Oktober 2017)

Vom Preis gesehen ja, er ist ja günstiger.


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

Kann man also sagen das die Coffee Lake Reihe für den Mainstream gedacht ist und die Enthusiasten gedacht ist kann man das so einfach erklären ? Und zu dem streamen kann ich ja machen werde richtig Fame ^^ Kann mir wer kurz erklären was es mit DDR4 2666 2800 3000...usw zu tun hat ich bin raus aus dem Thema daher Frage ich


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i7 7820X
> CPU Kühler: Be Quiet DarkRock Pro3 (später mit Wasser)
> Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 16GB 2800 QuadKit
> Mainboard: ASUS Prime X299 Deluxe
> ...



Mal meine Einschätzung dazu: Kurz das System ist absoluter Overkill für einen Gaming PC, zumal die neuen Skylake X i7/i9 an Spiele IPC wegen dem Mesh verloren haben und kaum schneller als Ryzen sind, teilweise sogar langsamer.
Du solltest viel mehr auf einen guten Monitor achten. Das heißt den Full HD Monitor zum Teufel hauen und einen guten Free oder G-sync Monitor nutzen. 
Wie etwa diesen hier: Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einen 4K Monitor hat für meine Begriffe kaum einen Sinn, denn du kannst deinen FPS Überschuss genauso gut in DSR investieren.
Mit einem guten Gamingrechner auf einem 60 Hertz schirm zu zocken... naja da lohnt sich auch extrem teure Hardware nicht. 60 Hertz ruckeln einfach. (Nachdem du mal an einem 144 Hertz Monitor gespielt hast oder alleine schon im Desktop unterwegs warst, merkt man den Unterschied sofort und fragt sich wie man nur auf einem 60 Hertz schirm hatte spielen können)

CPU: Ryzen 1600x
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet DarkRock Pro3 (kann man lassen AM4 Halterungen kann man kostenfrei nachbestellen)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Flare X schwarz DDR4-3200(Läuft am besten mit Ryzen)
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350-Plus 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 600W 
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB 
HDD: 2000GB Toshiba DT01ACA200 (Für was möchtest du eine 4TB Platte?)
Grafikkartr: Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phönix Golden Sample (Die Grafikkarte würde ich so lassen)
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64bit

Spart gegenüber der alten recht sinnlosen Gaming-Konfig nen haufen Geld(ist aber nur im einstelligen Prozentbereich langsamer), was du in den Monitor stecken kannst.
Später kannst du dann leicht auf die Weiterentwicklung von Ryzen setzen.

Als Alternative kommt für mich der I7 8700K in Frage, aber von HEDT würde ich doch stark abraten und auch von sinnlosen Overkill-Konfigurationen die am Ende gar nichts bringen.
Aufrüsten lässt sich der aber vermutlich nicht, Intel wirft grade mit Chipsätzen um sich.

Statt der Samsung SSD kannst du auch eine M.2. SSD verbauen.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2017)

4Terabyte Platte kann man schon lassen,  nach Steaming kommt YouTube aufnehmen und dann wirds eng. 

Ich hab auf meiner 2TB Spieleplatte noch 300GB frei aktuell -das geht schnell bei 60GB+ pro Spiel aktuell.


----------



## amdahl (2. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Kann man also sagen das die Coffee Lake Reihe für den Mainstream gedacht ist und die Enthusiasten gedacht ist kann man das so einfach erklären ? Und zu dem streamen kann ich ja machen werde richtig Fame ^^ Kann mir wer kurz erklären was es mit DDR4 2666 2800 3000...usw zu tun hat ich bin raus aus dem Thema daher Frage ich



Das sind die Schlagworte unter denen die beiden Plattformen stehen. Was das im einzelnen bedeutet, darüber wird hier im Forum immer gerne seitenlang gestritten  

Zum RAM, weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Dass die Zahlen die du nennst die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers angeben und damit indirekt die maximal mögliche Speicherbandbreite ist soweit bekannt? Theoretisch ist also mehr gleich schneller. Praktisch muss man sich aber mindestens mal im CPU-Limit befinden damit der RAM für Spiele noch etwas bringt. Es gibt aber sozusagen einen Sweetspot der auch durch den Preis bestimmt wird.
Für einen I7-8700k würde ich DDR4-3200 (bei einem guten Angebot auch schneller) empfehlen und diesen noch ein wenig übertakten. Da der Prozessor 2 Kerne mehr als ein I7-7700k hat die mit Daten gefüttert werden wollen werden einige hier ihre gewohnte gewohnte Empfehlung nochmal überdenken müssen.
X299 ist da nicht ganz so kritisch. Durch den Quad-channel ist die Bandbreite schon von Haus aus verdoppelt. Mit DDR4-2800, wenn es ein günstiges Angebot gibt natürlich auch mehr, bist du hier gut dabei.
Dabei aber beachten dass das genau genommen alles als Übertaktung zählt. Offiziell garantieren die Speichercontroller dieser beiden CPUs nur DDR4-2666. Die angegebenen Taktraten erreichen sie aber in der Regel problemlos.
Beim RAM gilt aber folgende Reihenfolge der Prioritäten

Genug RAM 
schnellen RAM 
Deshalb reite ich so auf den 32GB rum. Bevor du hingehst und für 16GB DDR4-4266 eine Niere verkaufst solltest du besser mehr RAM nehmen der ggf etwas langsamer ist. Davon hast du idR mehr.


----------



## compisucher (2. Oktober 2017)

Also, 
unter Berücksichtigung von Budget, vor allem Einsatzzweck Einsatzzweck und sehr nahem Erscheinungsdatum vom I8700k kann ich nur zu einem Intel-System raten, selbst als eingefleischter AMD-Fan.

Es ist einfach so, dass man bei einigen (wenigen) Spielen auch mit einem höher getakteten 1700 an dessen Grenzen kommt, ich selbst spiele auf WQHD.

Das ist mir persönlich wurscht, 
weil mein PC zu gut 60% (wenn nicht mehr) arbeitstechnisch unterwegs ist und ich da (allerdings auch nur in wenigen Fällen) vom 8-Kerner profitiere.
Zum Kaufzeitpunkt benötigte ich mind. einen 6-Kerner, den Intel nur zu einem nicht zu meinem Budget passenden Preis angeboten hatte.

Im Segment des "Mittelklasse" PCs sehe ich allerdings weiterhin den Ryzen 1600 unschlagbar im Sinne von P/L.

Es ist durchaus möglich, dass AMD mit den weiteren Prozessoren (2XXX ?) ab Februar 2018(?) da wieder gleich zieht, aber du willst jetzt einen neuen PC und Intel bietet dir das "Beste" für einen High-End PC aus dem Mainstreamsektor im Oktober 2017.


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

Mainstream ist auch so ein Ding ich bin ja mehr der Typ der immer halt nicht so Mainstream unterwegs aber könnte man in diesem Fall mit dem i7 8700K eine Ausnahme machen ? Was mir aufgefallen ist was für den i7 7800 oder 7820X spricht der 8700K hat nur 16 PCI Lanes somit kann ich ja nur eine Grafikkarte nutzen und sonst nix mehr keine SSD Weile diese wie ich es verstehe mit 16x angebunden wird.


----------



## amdahl (2. Oktober 2017)

Da der PCH noch einige Lanes zusätzlich bietet kannst du auch beim I7-8700k noch zusätzliche PCIe-SSDs nutzen. Insgesamt stehen mehr als 16 zur Verfügung, die 16 Lanes der CPU sind exklusiv für die Grafikkarte. Im Einzelfall aber das Handbuch des Mainboards studieren welcher Anschluss welche PCIe-Lanes nutzt.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> der 8700K hat nur 16 PCI Lanes somit kann ich ja nur eine Grafikkarte nutzen und sonst nix mehr



Ich frag mich wirklich wie die ganzen anderen Mainstream-User das mit ihrem SLI und SSDs und Soundkarten und so machen... ganz ehrlich^^
Klar muss man Abstriche machen, aber dafür das gar nix mehr geht, haben die Board-Hersteller ja ganz schön viele unbenutzbare PCIe-Slots auf den Boards angebracht.

(Sorry für die Ironie).


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

@amdahl Was meinst du mit PCH weil es war doch immer so gewesen das ein CPU eine gewisse Anzahl von PCIe Lanes hat die dann für SSDs Grafikkarten HDDs usw verwendet werden ?


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt 4 weitere Lanes die zum Chipsatz gehen, und die durch einen Multiplexer auf 20 bzw. 24 Lanes aufgepustet werden.
Da Du die nicht "direkt" verwenden kannst, werden sie nicht explizit genannt.

Die 20 bzw. 24 aufgepusteten Lanes gehen zu den Slots unterhalb der Graka, und zu allen Geräten die sonst noch auf dem Board angebracht sind.
SATA, M.2, Sound, LAN, USB.
Die wollen ja auch irgenwie versorgt werden.


----------



## amdahl (2. Oktober 2017)

Beschäftige mich erst seit einigen Jahren mit solchen Dingen, keine Ahnung wie das "immer" war.
Jetzt ist es jedenfalls so dass beispielsweise der Chipsatz (PCH) Z270 ganze 24 PCIe 3.0 Lanes zur Verfügung stellt. Die Grafikkarte bekommt die 16 Lanes von der CPU, alles andere darf die Lanes des Chipsatzes nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Mainstream ist auch so ein Ding ich bin ja mehr der Typ der immer halt nicht so Mainstream unterwegs aber könnte man in diesem Fall mit dem i7 8700K eine Ausnahme machen ? Was mir aufgefallen ist was für den i7 7800 oder 7820X spricht der 8700K hat nur 16 PCI Lanes somit kann ich ja nur eine Grafikkarte nutzen und sonst nix mehr keine SSD Weile diese wie ich es verstehe mit 16x angebunden wird.



Das Dilemma ist, dass nicht zwischen CPU und PCH unterschieden wird.
Das muss man aber.
Sowohl der PCH des X299 als auch der des Z370 ist mit 4 Lanes per PCIe 3.0 an der CPU angebunden und darüber werden die Daten von der CPU zum PCH und umgekehrt geschickt. 
Der PCH selbst hat jetzt noch mal extra Lanes. Eben für die M.2 Slots, Sata, Lan, USB und was da sonst noch so dran hängt.
Die Lanes in der CPU haben mit dem PCH nichts zu tun. Der 8700k hat wie immer bei Intels Mainstream 16 Lanes. Damit kannst du eine Karte versorgen oder durch Teilung zwei Karten, die dann jeweils 8 Lanes haben.


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

Ok das heißt ich kann mit dem i7 8700K ohne Probleme eine Graka eine SSD und eine HDD benutzen würden auch 2 HDDs und eine SSD gehen ? Ihr habt mich echt ins denken gebracht wegen Coffee Lake hab im Netz etwas gelesen und was hat es mit dem MESH zu tun ist da was auf dem Die aufgelöst oder so ?


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2017)

Handbuch vom ausgewählten Board gibt Auskunft.
Meistens haben die ja 6 Sata-Anschlüsse am Chipsatz.
Für eine (oder auch erst für die 2.) M.2 SSD fallen eventuell zwei davon weg. Je nachdem wie sich die Board-Designer entschieden haben die Leitungen zu verklemmen.
Kannst Du immer noch 4 HDDs oder 3 HDDs und ein optisches Laufwerk bemühen.
Und eventuell ist auch ein weiterer Zusatz-Sata-Chip aufgebracht, der zusätzliche SATA-Plätze bereitstellt.


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

Insgesamt sind es eine SSD zwei HDDs und ein Laufwerk das dürfte ja mit so gut wie jeden Board gehen. Gut die Haltbarkeit von Chipsätzen ist ja nun nicht sehr groß jetzt kommt ja der neue Z370 heißt der Sockel dann 1151-v2 oder so


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Ok das heißt ich kann mit dem i7 8700K ohne Probleme eine Graka eine SSD und eine HDD benutzen würden auch 2 HDDs und eine SSD gehen ? Ihr habt mich echt ins denken gebracht wegen Coffee Lake hab im Netz etwas gelesen und was hat es mit dem MESH zu tun ist da was auf dem Die aufgelöst oder so ?



Du kannst eine Grafikkarte und zwei M.2 SSDs und noch ein paar HDDs anklemmen. Alles kein Problem.
Musst halt ein Mainboard nehmen, dass das bietet.

Intel hat die Architektur bei Skylake X ein wenig verändert und statt dem Ringbus Mesh eingeführt. Dazu haben sie den letzen Cache verkleinert.
Beim Mesh hast du den Vorteil, dass die Kerne untereinander direkt kommunizieren können, was die Multicore Leistung erhöht.
Nachteil ist, dass die Gaming Performance aufgrund des kleineres Cache gesunken ist.

Coffee hat den Ringbus beibehalten und bietet 12MB Cache auf der letzen Stufe, also mehr als der 7820X hat.



KingOfKings schrieb:


> Insgesamt sind es eine SSD zwei HDDs und ein Laufwerk das dürfte ja mit so gut wie jeden Board gehen. Gut die Haltbarkeit von Chipsätzen ist ja nun nicht sehr groß jetzt kommt ja der neue Z370 heißt der Sockel dann 1151-v2 oder so



Ja, Coffee braucht zwingend Z370 Mainboards. Die alten gehen nicht.


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

Haben m2 SSDs Vorteile gegenüber den ganz normalen SSDs weil vom Preis her gehen die ja die Samsung 960 Pro mit 250 GB knapp 150€ was meint ihr


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2017)

Sind in Benchmarks und bei riesigen Datenmengen schneller, aber auch eine 250GB SATA SSD kannst du in  ca 500Sekunden komplett lesen...

Ich würde eher 500GB/1TB SATA nehmen, als so ne kleine M2.

Battlefield 4 Multiplayer von der HDD laden ist nämlich ziemlich


----------



## amdahl (2. Oktober 2017)

Auch hier gilt wie beim RAM: erst Größe, dann Geschwindigkeit. Denn alles was von einer anständigen SATA-SSD geladen wird geht schneller als von einer HDD.


----------



## KingOfKings (2. Oktober 2017)

Das weiss ich aber noch Kosten 4 TB SSDs zu viel Geld das man es noch auf die HDD schieben muss aber so wirkliche Nachteile haben M2 nicht oder ?


----------



## TohruLP (2. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> aber so wirkliche Nachteile haben M2 nicht oder ?


Unnötig teurer, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit nicht braucht/nutzen kann.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Oktober 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> 4Terabyte Platte kann man schon lassen,  nach Steaming kommt YouTube aufnehmen und dann wirds eng



Ergibt wenig Sinn, 4TB HDD´s sind in Relation zu teuer 2x2TB ist nen fuffi günstiger und sollte dir die HDD mal kaputt gehen was nicht selten vorkommt, haste wenigstens noch eine.

@ TE Wie siehts mit dem Monitor aus? Updatest du den gleich oder erst später?


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Hab gelesen das man bei Coffee Lake RAMs mit 2666 nutzen kann das heißt das RAMs die höher laufen garnicht gehen also 2800 3000 usw...?


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Doch, höhere Geschwindigkeiten laufen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit.
DDR4-2666 ist nur das was Intel offiziell garantiert und freigibt. Der Speichercontroller kann aber idR deutlich mehr. Es ist eben eine Übertaktung, ganz so als würdest du die Taktfrequenz der CPU erhöhen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das man bei Coffee Lake RAMs mit 2666 nutzen kann das heißt das RAMs die höher laufen garnicht gehen also 2800 3000 usw...?



Ob noch schnellere RAMs gehen, hängt vom Mainboard ab, ob das unterstützt wird und ob sie dann auch so laufen.


----------



## TohruLP (3. Oktober 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ergibt wenig Sinn, 4TB HDD´s sind in Relation zu teuer 2x2TB ist nen fuffi günstiger


Bitte was? Seagate BarraCuda Compute z.B.:
4TB - 100€
2TB - 60€ -> 2x2TB -120€


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Ok gehen wir das System Mal Punkt für Punkt durch fangen wir Mal beim Gehäuse an da ich in Zukunft das System unter Wasser setzten will brauche ich Platz daher ist das 900D schon ganz gut, wobei mir das zeitlose Design sehr gefällt. Falls ihr da bessere Ideen habt nur zu. Der CPU auf 4 Kerner möchte ich nicht mehr gehen, hatte mal eine Zeit lang den 5820K durch höhere Gewalt hab ich dieses System nicht mehr. Daher bleibt nur ein 6 Kerner mit dem ich 70% Spielen möchte können 20% Streamen und 10% Videos rendern kommt da der Coffee Lake 8700K in Betracht ?


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Ok gehen wir das System Mal Punkt für Punkt durch fangen wir Mal beim Gehäuse an da ich in Zukunft das System unter Wasser setzten will brauche ich Platz daher ist das 900D schon ganz gut, wobei mir das zeitlose Design sehr gefällt. Falls ihr da bessere Ideen habt nur zu. Der CPU auf 4 Kerner möchte ich nicht mehr gehen, hatte mal eine Zeit lang den 5820K durch höhere Gewalt hab ich dieses System nicht mehr. Daher bleibt nur ein 6 Kerner mit dem ich 70% Spielen möchte können 20% Streamen und 10% Videos rendern kommt da der Coffee Lake 8700K in Betracht ?



ja, kommt er. mir geht es genau gleich. bin auch schon eine weile am schauen was in zukunft in mein system kommt. und es wird ziemlich sicher der 8700k. am 5. oktober kommen sie glaub raus und ich bin jetzt schon sehr gespannt was die leistung angeht und wie die ersten spiele benches aussehen. investiere dein extra geld lieber in die wasserkühlung. da hast du unterm strich mehr von wie in so eine überteuerte cpu die in spielen dann zwar mehr als ausrecht aber trotzdem nicht das beste ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Da es aber nicht nur Intel gibt sondern auch AMD mit den ryzen wollte ich wissen der beste Ryzen 6 Kerner von AMD ist doch der 1700X soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wie schlägt der sich gegen den 8700K ?


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Der Ryzen 7 1700x ist ein Achtkerner. In perfekt parallelisierten Anwendungen gibt der sich wenig gegenüber einem I7-8700k. In Anwendungen die nicht so gut parallelisiert sind (die allermeisten Spiele, Adobe-Software...) ist der Intel schneller weil mehr single-core Leistung.
Jetzt wird gleich jemand einwerfen "haha du Tro... warte doch erst mal bis der Intel raus ist, wie schnell der ist weiß man noch gar nicht". Doch, weiß man. Es ist mehr oder weniger ein I7-7700k mit 50% mehr Kernen.


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Da es aber nicht nur Intel gibt sondern auch AMD mit den ryzen wollte ich wissen der beste Ryzen 6 Kerner von AMD ist doch der 1700X soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wie schlägt der sich gegen den 8700K ?



weiss man ja noch nicht da es den 8700k noch nicht gibt. aber da man ryzen schon kennt und die  schwächer sind ingame (wenn auch nicht viel) wie aktuelle intels (zb. i7 7700k), kann man davon ausgehen das der 8700k auch besser sein wird was gaming angeht. aber wie gesagt wirst du dich noch bis zum wochenende gedulden müssen um die diversen test zu sehen. ryzen ist nicht schlecht, vorallem P/L ist super und für jedes gamingrig in der mittelklasse zu empfehlen. intel hält sich aber im highend bereich immernoch besser und das wird bestimmt mit dem 8700k fortgefahren. der 8700k ist eigentlicz nur nen update zum 7700k mit paar extra funktionen und 2 cores mehr, was gerade für streaming, videoschnitt und fotobearbeitung zu gute kommt.
mit ner gutes wasserkühlung und oc wirste den die nächsten 3-4 jahre locker nutzen können.(ob er dann immernoch so gut aufgestellt ist, vermag keine glaskugel dieser welt vorraussehen) ich habe meinen 2600k quasi seit release und jetzt lohnt sich das update wirklich.  da viele spiele sich an den konsolen orientieren und die nur sehr langsam viel schneller werden, bist du aber ziemlich gut aufgestellt mit dem 8700k und ner 1080ti... vlt ind 2 jahren die ti verkaufen und mit bisschen drauflegen (was du jetzt zb an der cpu sparen kannst) neu investieren um wieder up2date zu sein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt ich warte auch jetzt erstmal auf die Offiziellen Test wie dort der 8700K abschneiden wird was schätzt ihr vom preislichen her wird der 8700K und das passende Board insgesamt günstiger werden als von mir erst genanntes X299 und dem 7800X ?


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich überzeugt ich warte auch jetzt erstmal auf die Offiziellen Test wie dort der 8700K abschneiden wird was schätzt ihr vom preislichen her wird der 8700K und das passende Board insgesamt günstiger werden als von mir erst genanntes X299 und dem 7800X ?



um einiges günstiger... denke das der 8700k so +/- 360€ kosten wird. die ersten paar wochen bisschen mehr bis sich die preise eingependelt haben. das board je nachdem um die 150€ aufwärts. je nach bedarf.

da ich was das köpfen angeht keine ahnung habe, werd ich darauf warten ob caseking eine geköpfte version anbietet. wird zwar bisschen teurer, dafür garantieren sie dann inkl. board nen gewissen takt. unnötig teuer, dass ist mir bewusst aber da ich sehr bequem bin genau das richtige für mich und innerhalb meines budgets. ausserdem passt dann board, ram und cpu genau zueinander 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Die Ryzen sind nur bei den CPU-Tests etwas schwächer. In richtiger Auflösung, also die, mit der man auch spielt, sind beide wieder gleichauf.

In perfekt parallelisierten Anwendungen liegt der Ryzen trotzdem vor dem 8700K, da mehr Kerne.


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es den mittlerweile spiele die ganze 8 Kerne auslassten bzw Anwendungen die 8 Kerne nutzten wenn nicht dann braucht es ja nicht wirklich mehr als 6 Kerne, wird es den von der Coffee Lake Reihe auch 8 Kerner geben oder Maximal 6 Kerner ?


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Gibt es den mittlerweile spiele die ganze 8 Kerne auslassten bzw Anwendungen die 8 Kerne nutzten wenn nicht dann braucht es ja nicht wirklich mehr als 6 Kerne, wird es den von der Coffee Lake Reihe auch 8 Kerner geben oder Maximal 6 Kerner ?



spiele soweit ich weiss nicht (vlt 1 oder 2 ausnahmen) aber programme für videobearbeitung und zum rendern schon. aber ich bevorzuge die mehrleistung bei spielen und gedulde mich dann beim rendern lieber etwas mehr. ich bin nicht mal sicher ob es spiele gibt die 6 kerne brauchen bzw benutzen. kann man wenn ja aber bestimmt auch an einer hand abzählen. da ich aber kein grafikdesigner bin oder was mit film zu tun habe reichen die 6 kerne mehr als aus. glaube 8kerner kommen wenn überhaupt erst 2018 mit den neuen chipsätzen, da weiss man aber noch nicht wann und wie viel leistung etc.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Ryzen sind nur bei den CPU-Tests etwas schwächer. In richtiger Auflösung, also die, mit der man auch spielt, sind beide wieder gleichauf.
> 
> In perfekt parallelisierten Anwendungen liegt der Ryzen trotzdem vor dem 8700K, da mehr Kerne.



wie gut der 8700k gegenüber den ryzen cpus steht wird sich zeigen nach release. ich glaube zwar nicht dran, dass ryzen dann immernoch gleichstark sein wird aber das wird die zukunft zeigen. intel ist einfach stärker was die single core perfomance angeht und das ist halt in spielen wichtiger. wie sich ryzen dann tatsächlich auch in anwendung gegenüber dem 8700k schlägt wird sich auch erst zeigen wenn alle mal testen dürfen und nicht nur irgendwelche geleaktwn benches vom 8700k vorhanden sind. ich würde mich freuen für ryzen da konkurrenz das geschäft belebt (man sieht ja coffee lake...) aber glauben tu ich es noch nicht ganz 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Aber da steht die zweite Frage im Raum bringt Coffee Lake auch 8 Kern CPUs oder wird sich Intel hier auf 6 Kerne beschränken ? Und wenn ich den 8700K nehme dann kann ich ohne Probleme eine Grafikarte eine m2 oder normale SSD (zu dem kommen wir noch) und 2 HDDs ohne Probleme benutzen ja ?


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Oktober 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Der Ryzen 7 1700x ist ein Achtkerner. In perfekt parallelisierten Anwendungen gibt der sich wenig gegenüber einem I7-8700k.



Gibt ja schon Leaks, in gut parallelisierten Anwendungen wird der 1700x natürlich schneller sein, selbst der Ryzen 1700 war da schneller.
Ein 8700K für vermutlich 350 € + wird sich aber garantiert nicht gegenüber einem 1600x für Gaming lohnen, schon gar nicht wenn man dann die CPU nicht mehr aufrüsten kann, weil man ein neues Mainboard braucht.
Von dem Geld was übrig bleibt kann man sich nämlich nen neuen Monitor holen, der viel wichtiger ist als die Frage ob Ryzen 1600x oder 8700K.



> Doch, weiß man. Es ist mehr oder weniger ein I7-7700k mit 50% mehr Kernen.



Behält man den Gesamtpreis im Auge lohnt es sich kaum bis gar nicht. Der 8700K wird vll 20% im CPU Limit flotter unterwegs sein.
Computerbase sieht zwischen 7700K und 1600x aktuell 10%, im CPU Limit.

Schaut man sich Hardwareunboxed in Full HD an, liegen zwischen 1600x und 7700K beide stark übertaktet, unter 10% Unterschied--> lohnt einfach nicht.
Dafür dann fast 200 Euro mehr für die CPU zahlen, mhm.. aber ist ja die Entscheidung des TE.

Multithreaded werden sich 1600x und 8700K nicht viel nehmen, vll letzterer 20% schneller sein.


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Aber da steht die zweite Frage im Raum bringt Coffee Lake auch 8 Kern CPUs oder wird sich Intel hier auf 6 Kerne beschränken ? Und wenn ich den 8700K nehme dann kann ich ohne Probleme eine Grafikarte eine m2 oder normale SSD (zu dem kommen wir noch) und 2 HDDs ohne Probleme benutzen ja ?



steht ja oben... das gegenfalls mit dem refresh 2018 wenn auch die neuen chipsätze kommen (z4..) ggf ben 8core dabei ist aber das kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen. ja m.2 und der resr kann ohne probleme verwendet werden. demensprechend einfach ein wertiges mobo nehmen und schauen was die mobos anbieten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Gut dann werde ich auf den 8700K wie viele andere jetzt warten dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis zum 5ten Oktober und wenn die Preise stimmen nehme ich dann diesen. Als nächstes tun hätten wir den CPU Kühler ist schon bekannt ob der von mir herausgesuchte Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro3 für den Sockel passt, und wenn ja gibt es bessere Luft Kühler als diesen ? Anmerkung dieser Luft Kühler bleibt nicht immer drinnen sondern wird in Zukunft durch Wasser ersetzt aber für den Anfang muss es Luft sein .


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Natürlich passt der, der "neue" Sockel ist mechanisch identisch zu Sockel 1151. Viel bessere Kühler gibts nicht, zumindest was die Leistung angeht. Es wird viel gemeckert dass sich der DRP3 schwer montieren lässt. keine Ahnung ob das stimmt oder für dich relevant ist.


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Gut dann bleibt der Kühler ist ja nur fürs erste und daher brauche ich den nicht tauschen und so eine AIO wakü bin ich nicht so der Fan von. Als nächstes kommt der Arbeitsspeicher da würde ich auf jeden Fall auf 16 GB nehmen weil anständige 32 GB einfach das doppelte kosten knapp 350€ und das mir dann doch zu viel. Kann ich das zeigen noch die Tests aber könnte ich auch 2800 oder 3000er mit dem Z370 benutzten und je höher die Zahl desto besser stimmt das?


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

gibt glaub noch den noctua irgendwas... aber da musste am besten mal bisschen googlen und paart tests schauen. hab schon ewigkeiten keine luft mehr gehabt. DRP3 soll aber auch ganz ordentlich sein. wie lange willst du denn das system mit luft kühlen. denke mit deinem budget sollte die wakü schon mit drin liegen. wenn man so rechnet mobo+cpu+ram ca. 600-700€ + andere teile max 1500 (dann haste aber premiun)haste immernoch 600€ übrig von deinem budget für die wakü


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

hmm... ich würde noch bisschen warten, es wird sich noch zeigen welche ram am besten harmoniert mit der neuen cpu und den aktuellen boards für den 8700k. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Ist doch keine AMD-CPU, das mit dem harmonisieren wird kein großes Problem sein 
So schwer ist es doch auch nicht. 16GB DDR4-3200 kosten vielleicht 10€ mehr als DDR4-2666. Der Einstieg hier war mal ein Budget von 2800€, da ist die Wahl der Speichergeschwindigkeit eigentlich ein no-brainer.


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Wir alle müssen noch warten bis etwas kommt und vom Budget muss man schauen will auch kein 0815 Board haben sondern schon ein ordentliches was auch einiges her macht wo ich direkt schon beim Board bin das wird sich jetzt die Tage zeigen was kommt. Dann wäre noch die Stromversorgung sprich Netzteil da ich in naher wie auch ferner Zukunft nur eine Grakka haben werde, mit dem oben genannten CPU einem Wasserkühlungs Kreislauf den HDDs M2 oder SSD 9 Lüfter im Hinblick auf die WaKü passt da das 750 Watt von Be Quiet oder gibt's noch was geileres ?


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ist doch keine AMD-CPU, das mit dem harmonisieren wird kein großes Problem sein
> So schwer ist es doch auch nicht. 16GB DDR4-3200 kosten vielleicht 10€ mehr als DDR4-2666. Der Einstieg hier war mal ein Budget von 2800€, da ist die Wahl der Speichergeschwindigkeit eigentlich ein no-brainer.



hehe das stimmt  trotzdem gibt es leider immer schwarze schafe die dann bisschen rumzicken 

das denke ich auch was die ram kosten angeht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

ich denke 750watt reichen mehr als aus. denke 650watt bei nem anständigen reichen auch aus. kommt halt drauf an ob du übertakten willst. denke das 6 kerne mehr strom ziehen im oc wie 4. 95watt sind angegeben... mit oc hoch angesetzt 190watt also 200. plus noch die graka sind wir bei ca. 500watt... aber da muss ich ehrlich sagen vlt findet sich noch jemand der sich damit bisschen besser auskennt. mit bequiet machste sicher nichts falsch wobei auch dort altebackene dabei sind. ich meinte die pro 10 serie sei recht anständig, aber korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

200 Watt? Was denkst du denn, wird der 8700k schaffen? 5,5GHz?


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Gut das Budget kann man noch anpassen bzw verschieben wie du schon sagst einen Teil für die WaKü nehmen, aber gut ich schätze auch 750 Watt mit dieser CPU HDDs SSD plus Lüfter das reicht aus. Gut das nächste ist das Betriebssystem denke da kann man mittlerweile ohne Probleme zu Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit greifen die meisten Kinderkrankheiten dürften mittlerweile weg sein. Oder hat jemand ein gutes Argument nochmal zu Windows 7 Pro zu gehen ?


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

ich sag ja hoch angesetzt 190watt... denke das auch eher nicht da wie du sagt sich die cpu nicht so extrem takten lässt aber denke 150w für die cpu übrig zu haben um bedarfsspizen abzufangen inkl graka im oc sollte man schon rechnen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Bei sowas würde ich echt mal abwarten, wie die Benchmarks aussehen.
Der 1800X hat ebenfalls 95 Watt TDP und der hält sie auch exakt ein, wenn du z.B. Blender machst.
Übertaktet liegt er so bei 120-130 Watt. Und das ist ein 8 Kerner.
Ich denke mal, dass Coffee da nicht viel anders aussieht, also bei 4,5GHz all Core sollte er maximal 140 Watt ziehen.
Wer natürlich 5GHz will, muss sich sowieso erst mal um eine brauchbare Kühlung kümmern und solche Leute haben eh grundsätzlich überdimensionierte Netzteile drin.


----------



## Arogian88 (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei sowas würde ich echt mal abwarten, wie die Benchmarks aussehen.
> Der 1800X hat ebenfalls 95 Watt TDP und der hält sie auch exakt ein, wenn du z.B. Blender machst.
> Übertaktet liegt er so bei 120-130 Watt. Und das ist ein 8 Kerner.
> Ich denke mal, dass Coffee da nicht viel anders aussieht, also bei 4,5GHz all Core sollte er maximal 140 Watt ziehen.
> Wer natürlich 5GHz will, muss sich sowieso erst mal um eine brauchbare Kühlung kümmern und solche Leute haben eh grundsätzlich überdimensionierte Netzteile drin.



hmm mit der ti kommen wir dann auf max 450watt im oc, stimmt das? 

dann reichen 200 weitere watt mehr als aus für wakü und restkomponenten  also nen gutes 650w netzteil sollte ausreichen, korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Gut das Netzteil passt aber zum Betriebssystem ist Win10 Pro mittlerweile so gut das man das ohne Probleme nehmen kann oder gibt's noch Gründe für das Windows 7 Betriebssystem ?


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Paranoia, Zukunftsangst, Fortschrittsverweigerung 
Ich hab nicht behauptet dass es gute Gründe sind...


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Gut das Netzteil passt aber zum Betriebssystem ist Win10 Pro mittlerweile so gut das man das ohne Probleme nehmen kann oder gibt's noch Gründe für das Windows 7 Betriebssystem ?


Win10 Pro oder Win7 ?


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Oh, war wohl zu obskur...
Windows 10 natürlich.


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Ok danke  Kommen wir nun zur SSD bzw M2 was lohnt sich mehr für mich beide sind ja vom Preis her relativ nahe beieinander aber ich glaube mit einer M2 bin ich gut bedient und es verbraucht keinen Platz im dass was beim 900D ja obsolete ist ja was meint ihr klassische SSD oder M2?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Gut das Netzteil passt aber zum Betriebssystem ist Win10 Pro mittlerweile so gut das man das ohne Probleme nehmen kann oder gibt's noch Gründe für das Windows 7 Betriebssystem ?



Windows 7 wird von neuer Hardware nicht mehr unterstützt.



Arogian88 schrieb:


> hmm mit der ti kommen wir dann auf max 450watt im oc, stimmt das?
> 
> dann reichen 200 weitere watt mehr als aus für wakü und restkomponenten  also nen gutes 650w netzteil sollte ausreichen, korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege



200 Watt für Wakü? Was willst du denn da so einbauen?
Einen Yamaha Rennmotor als Pumpe?


----------



## KingOfKings (3. Oktober 2017)

Gut das Netzteil passt soweit dann gehen wir Mal zur HDD dort ist mir der Gedanke gekommen es würde doch gehen das ich 2x2 TB Hybrid Festplatten nehme und diese beiden im RAID laufen lassen kann so das 2 HDDs eingebaut sind aber im Windows diese nur als eine angezeigt werden was haltet ihr von der Idee ?


----------



## amdahl (3. Oktober 2017)

Nonono, keine SSHDs aka hybrid für Desktop-PCs, schon gar nicht im RAID. Das macht nur Probleme und der SSD-Cache hilft dir bei Datenplatten kein Stück. Der Cache kann ja nicht wissen welches Game du als nächstes spielen willst.
Wenns schneller sein soll würde ich eine flottere HDD empfehlen, z.B. die WD black. Für alle Geschwindigkeitswünsche darüber hinaus wenn es unbedingt sein muss ein RAID0 aus herkömmlichen Festplatten (denk dran, N-fache Wahrscheinlichkeit für Datenverlust), sonst SSD.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Oktober 2017)

Windows 7 ist für manche wohl noch ein wenig Nostalgie und für Gewohnheitstiere einfacher zu bedienen.  

Dazu habe ich persönlich auf W7 bessere Erfahrung mit Updates/Benachrichtigungen gehabt, die bei Windows 10 (bei mir an drei Geräten) bereits gestört haben. 

Ich bin auf meinem eigenen Hauptrechner zurück auf W7 -fehlen zwar wichtige Features wie DX12 (auch bekannt als Fortschritt),  aber dafür bekomme ich als Hinterwäldler ein schlank designtes, funktionales Betriebssystem, frei von Cortana, Systemmenüs im Appstyle und weiteren Störfaktoren.


Man kann lange diskutieren, aber du wirst früher oder später eh nicht um W10 drumrum kommen, also installier es dir am besten direkt mit dem neuen Rechner und gegen Frust hilft statt Neuinstallation auch Schokolade ;D


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

Also lieber eine größere HDD oder falls es eng wird noch in Zukunft einfach eine neue dazu kaufen gut klar die 4TB von Seagate die kann man ohne Bedenken nehmen oder gibt's da noch bessere HDDs zur Zeit auf dem Markt ?


----------



## Arogian88 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Windows 7 wird von neuer Hardware nicht mehr unterstützt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD jo wenn man hdds nimmt, mobo, wakü, ggf laufwerk(weiss nicht ob er das wollte) dann hab ich halt grosszügig aufgerundet. denke halt das man mit den 650w bisschen besser aufgestellt ist wie mit 550w  müsste auch noch reixhen aber ich würde eher die 650w nehmen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Gut das Netzteil passt soweit dann gehen wir Mal zur HDD dort ist mir der Gedanke gekommen es würde doch gehen das ich 2x2 TB Hybrid Festplatten nehme und diese beiden im RAID laufen lassen kann so das 2 HDDs eingebaut sind aber im Windows diese nur als eine angezeigt werden was haltet ihr von der Idee ?



Kein Hybrid und kein Raid. Alles für den Eimer.



Arogian88 schrieb:


> xD jo wenn man hdds nimmt, mobo, wakü, ggf laufwerk(weiss nicht ob er das wollte) dann hab ich halt grosszügig aufgerundet. denke halt das man mit den 650w bisschen besser aufgestellt ist wie mit 550w  müsste auch noch reixhen aber ich würde eher die 650w nehmen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das ist eben der Unterschied.
Entweder das 550er Modell und wenn man der Meinung ist, dass das nicht reichen könnte, würde ich gleich auf 750 oder 850 Watt gehen.
Das 600er Modell ist immer überflüssig.
Denn es ist technisch gleich dem kleineren Modell. Einzig die Trigger Points sind anders gesetzt.
Dann ein größeres Modell. Da kannst du dann einen Doppelstrang für die Grafikkarte nehmen.


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

Nur um kurz Mal zum CPU zurück zu kommen wie kann ich mir dieses MESH beim 7800X vorstellen ist das was im CPU drinnen wie ein MESH Gitter? Es war ja Mal eine Zeit lang so glaube bei den 4770K das dort nur Geklebt worden ist und der Die nicht verlötet irgendwas in der Richtung. Wie sieht es da aus ?


----------



## amdahl (4. Oktober 2017)

Das sogenannte Mesh hat damit nichts zu tun, das betrifft die Art und Weise in der die CPU-Kerne untereinander kommunizieren.
Was die Wärmeübertragung zwischen die und Heatspreader angeht: die Intel-CPUs sind nicht mehr verlötet, außer ganz weit oben im Server-Bereich. Bei den CPUs für Sockel 2066 und 1151 kommt Wärmeleitpaste statt Lot zum Einsatz.
Wenn dir das nicht gefällt kannst du zu AMD greifen, eine geköpfte CPU bei Caseking ordern oder selber Köpfen. Letzteres mit Garantieverlust und auf eigenes Risiko.

Edit: wenn du mehr über das Thema Mesh vs. Ring wissen willst: The New Intel Mesh Interconnect Architecture and Platform Implications


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Nur um kurz Mal zum CPU zurück zu kommen wie kann ich mir dieses MESH beim 7800X vorstellen ist das was im CPU drinnen wie ein MESH Gitter? Es war ja Mal eine Zeit lang so glaube bei den 4770K das dort nur Geklebt worden ist und der Die nicht verlötet irgendwas in der Richtung. Wie sieht es da aus ?



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Also, du hast mehrer Kerne in einem Chip drin.
Die Kerne müssen sich ja untereinander irgendwie verständigen können.
Früher, also ganz früher wurde das mittels FSB gemacht. Die Kerne haben sich also über den Chipsatz unterhalten. Was relativ langsam war.
Das wurde aber geändert. Heute gibt es den Ringbus. Der verbindet alle Kerne miteinander. 
Allerdings hat das den Nachteil, dass die Information von Kern 1 zu Kern 4 über Kern 2 und 3 laufen muss, eben weil sie im Ringbus so geschaltet sind.
Intel hat das mit dem Mesh geändert. Sodass jetzt jeder Kern eine direkte Verbindung zu jedem anderen Kern hat.
Dadurch steigt die Effizienz und die Latenz sinkt. Die Leistung im Multi core Bereich nimmt zu. Das belegen ja auch die Benchmarks.

Was du jetzt meinst ist der Wärmeübergang vom Chip zum IHS, dem Metallkopf der CPU.
Früher hat Intel die verlötet. Seit Skylake X werden jetzt alle Desktop CPUs mit einer WLP ausgestattet, die zwischen Chip und IHS sitzt und die Wärme überträgt.
Die ist halt nicht so gut wie Lot, daher steigen die Temperaturen an. Besonders beim Übertakten zu merken.


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

Beim Haswell-E dieser ist meines Wissens verlötet aber beim kommenden Coffee Lake dieser hat Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist das die Wärme Übertragung soooo viel schlechter ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Beim Haswell-E dieser ist meines Wissens verlötet aber beim kommenden Coffee Lake dieser hat Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist das die Wärme Übertragung soooo viel schlechter ?



Haswell und Broadwell waren die letzen CPUs. die verlötet wurden.
Also, eine bessere WLP kann schon 20 Kelvin Unterschied machen.


----------



## Arogian88 (4. Oktober 2017)

ich bestell meine cpu wahrscheinlich geköpft bei caseking. bessere temps wie normal und garantie. zwar teurer aber dafür ohne umstände 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube, ich suche mir noch einen 10 Kerner und wechsel dann, wenn Ryzen 6 oder Pussy Lake raus kommen.


----------



## Arogian88 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Hybrid und kein Raid. Alles für den Eimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aso... wieder was gelernt  ich hab jetzt zurzeit nen bequit dark power 10 pro platinium drin mit 650w und noch ein dark power pro 11 platinium mit 850w rumstehen. ist das pro 11 demfall besser wie das 10er? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Das 11er mit 850 Watt spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga als das 10er mit 650 Watt.


----------



## amdahl (4. Oktober 2017)

Ist das überhaupt noch die gleiche Sportart


----------



## Arogian88 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 11er mit 850 Watt spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga als das 10er mit 650 Watt.



cool, in demfall fliegt das 10er beim umbau raus  merci


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt noch die gleiche Sportart



Frauenfußball ist auch eine andere Sportart als Männerfußball. 



Arogian88 schrieb:


> cool, in demfall fliegt das 10er beim umbau raus  merci



Genau, Weg mit dem alten Schrott.  
Mal sehen, ob das P12 nächstes Jahr vorgestellt wird. Würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja gut dann ist es halt so daß sie Wärmeleitpaste drunter haben die Idee einen geköpften zu kaufen ist nicht schlecht aber auch mit mehr kosten verbunden. Glaube so das teuerste am gesamten PC wird die Grafikkarte sein aber die 1080 Ti ist schon ganz geil von der Leistung her, hat einer hier eine 1080 Ti und spielt GTA V wie sind da so die FPS ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

GTA 5 ist schon lange wieder weg vom Fenster.


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

Zur HDD zurück wenn ich eine nehme macht es schon einen Unterschied von der Umdrehungen pro Minute die die Platte macht von der Zugriffszeit ? Wäre eine mit 7200 besser als eine mit 5900


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Zur HDD zurück wenn ich eine nehme macht es schon einen Unterschied von der Umdrehungen pro Minute die die Platte macht von der Zugriffszeit ? Wäre eine mit 7200 besser als eine mit 5900



Drehzahl, Zugriffszeit und Zwischenspeicher - COMPUTER BILD hat mich 2 sec gekostet, das zu Google, wenn es Fragen sind die einfach zu kompliziert sind um sie in Google einzugeben verstehe ich es ja dass du frägst, aber 14 Seiten Beratung sieht man auch sehr sehr selten, über und über mit Fragen, die man leicht ergooglen kann.


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich will halt nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben und deshalb gehe ich alle Punkte vom PC einzeln durch ist auch mal schön über ein paar mehr Seiten hinaus darüber zu quatschen. Nun gut dann denke ich steht der PC jetzt soweit fest:

CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro3(später unter Wasser)
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phönix Golden Sample(später unter wasser)
RAM: 16GB G.Skill 2666 (oder höher hängt vom Board ab)
Mainboard: noch offen Preis entscheidet
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro11 650 oder 750 Watt
SSD: 850 Evo oder M2 250 GB
HDD: Seagate 4TB
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64bit
Gehäuse Corsair Obsidian 900D


----------



## amdahl (4. Oktober 2017)

> RAM: 16GB G.Skill 2666 (oder höher hängt vom Board ab)


Tut es nicht. Alle Boards die man für einen I7-8700k empfehlen kann (nämlich welche mit Z-Chipsatz, alles andere wäre Quatsch) können auch schnelleren RAM.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Nimm gleich das 850er P11, wenn dir das 550er nicht reicht.
Ob du nun das 550er, 650er oder 750er nimmst, spielt nicht die Rolle, da es letztendlich immer der gleiche Bau ist.


----------



## KingOfKings (4. Oktober 2017)

2800 wie auch 3000er würden dann ohne Probleme funktionieren klingt schon mal sehr gut. Dann heißt es jetzt noch warten das die CPUs und MB kommen, was mir da noch einfällt welche Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Silver 5 ist die immer noch die beste ?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Oktober 2017)

Die hier dürfte mit die beste sein, soll aber zäh wie Harz sein, deshalb liegt da auch schon der Spaten bei: Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich hatte sonst bisher Noctua NT-H1, ist vielleicht 1-2 Grad schlechter aber lässt sich ohne Aufwand super dünn verteilen.  Prolimatech PK3 war ebenso gut in der Anwendung.

Für Wärmeleitkleber nehme ich Arctic Ceramique 2,  ist besser als dieser Blitzzement


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde eine WLP nehmen, die sich gut verarbeiten lässt. Wie die Arctic MX4.
Die Unterschiede sind viel zu gering als dass sich da was lohnt und wenn du eine schwere Paste hast, nervt das nur.


----------



## KingOfKings (5. Oktober 2017)

Arctic MX4 klingt ganz gut werde dann die wohl nehmen was würdet ihr nach dem PC wenn dieser fertig aufgebaut ist holen WaKü oder doch lieber einen 4K oder 144 Hz Monitor ?


----------



## Spreed (5. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Arctic MX4 klingt ganz gut werde dann die wohl nehmen was würdet ihr nach dem PC wenn dieser fertig aufgebaut ist holen WaKü oder doch lieber einen 4K oder 144 Hz Monitor ?



Eine Wakü nachträglich einzubauen halte ich für einen ziemlich unnötigen Aufwand, abgesehen davon ist die Frage einfach ob du eine brauchst. Hast du vor die CPU zu köpfen und massiv OC zu betreiben? Ist dir die Luftkühlung zu laut? Wenn du beide Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst, macht eine Wakü Sinn.

Ob 4k oder WQHD ist Geschmackssache. Ich hab mich für UWQHD entschieden, bietet für mich den besten Kompromiss.


----------



## Arogian88 (5. Oktober 2017)

ich spiele zurzeit wqhd und bin eigentlich zufrieden... denke werde die ersten oled panel abwarten bevor ich mir was neues gönne  alszulange wird das ja hoffentlich nicht mehr dauern 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfKings (6. Oktober 2017)

Da nun endlich der 8700K draußen ist bleibt nur noch die Frage des RAMs da ich auf das Mainboard ASUS ROG Maximus Hero gehen werde, also offiziell unterstützt wird ja 2666 soll ich jetzt genau diesen nehmen oder tut es auch 2800 oder sogar 3000er ? Wenn ich 2800er nehme wäre das wie übertakten ?


----------



## AchtBit (6. Oktober 2017)

Wow.  Ich hab den Threat verloren. Hab nicht alles gelesen aber wollte nochmal was zu dem Speicher sagen. Es geht halt darum, dass wenn er ihn nicht ausnutzt, dann hat er ihn quasi umsonst gekauft. In 5 Jahren ist der Speichertyp mit Sicherheit obsolet. Und wenn er den Speicher bis Dato nicht auch ausnutzen tut, dann ist er am Ende so überflüssig, wie ne Warze am Arsch, gewesen. Da sich die Informationstechnologie, im Gegensatz zu den Anfängen, deutlich langsamer entwickelt, wird mit Sicherheit ein 16GB grosser Arbeitspeicher auch in 5 Jahren, noch mehr als ausreichend sein.  Und falls ich mich , wider allen Umständen, irren sollte, dann kann er notfalls den Speicher nachrüsten.


----------



## KingOfKings (6. Oktober 2017)

@AchBit ich wollte nicht nach der Menge Fragen sondern ob der CPU mit dem Mainboard in der Geschwindigkeit DDR4 2800 oder 3000 läuft oder ich auf sicher gehen soll und genau 2666 gehen sollte ?


----------



## amdahl (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann es zuletzt in einer Kaufberatung eine solche Kontroverse und Sperrfeuer an Fehlinformationen um ein so offensichtliches Thema gab.
Nimm 2x16GB DDR4-3200. Der wird auf jedem Z370-Board laufen. Und für die ursprünglich mal veranschlagten 2800€ Budget ist das die einzig richtige Wahl. Und in 5 Jahren werden 16GB ganz sicher nicht locker für alles reichen. Das Argument dass man nichts kaufen sollte was in 5 Jahren obsolet ist finde ich nur zum Schmunzeln. Folgt man dieser Maxime kann man sich praktisch keine Hardware kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> @AchBit ich wollte nicht nach der Menge Fragen sondern ob der CPU mit dem Mainboard in der Geschwindigkeit DDR4 2800 oder 3000 läuft oder ich auf sicher gehen soll und genau 2666 gehen sollte ?



Die CPU unterstützt maximal 2666er RAM.
Das Mainboard kann aber mehr, daran kannst du dich orientieren. 3200er RAM kostet kaum mehr. Erst darüber wird RAM spürbar teuer und lohnt daher nicht mehr.


----------



## KingOfKings (6. Oktober 2017)

Gut danke dann weiss ich jetzt welchen RAM ich mir holen werde. Mit dem ASUS ROG Maximus X Hero werde ich denke ich auch nichts großes falsch machen


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ja letztendlich das gleiche Z270 Board mit Z370 Chip.


----------



## KingOfKings (6. Oktober 2017)

Zu einem PC gehört ja bekanntermaßen auch eine Maus habe zu Zeit die G5 von Logitech gibt's dort was neues oder Brauch ich mir da keine Gedanken machen ? Was bedeutet beim Mouse Pad High Mir Low-sense ?


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Wenn dir deine Maus reicht, lass sie.

Vergiss den Marketing Kram bei Mouse Pads.
Du kannst eine Maus schnell oder langsam machen. Dem Mouse Pad ist das egal. Wichtig ist, dass die Maus gut darauf gleitet.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Oktober 2017)

Beim Mauspad merkt man in Spielen wie CS schon Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen nem billigen Copyshop-Fransenteppich und einem ordentlichen 10-15€ Mauspad. 

Ansonsten kommts halt wie gesagt auf die Größe an und muss gut rutschen auf dem Mauspad, aber das ist auch wieder je nach belieben.


----------



## KingOfKings (8. Oktober 2017)

Beim Monitor könnt ihr mir da einen guten Füll HD mit 120 144 Hz empfehlen der natürlichen günstig sein soll ?


----------



## KingOfKings (14. Oktober 2017)

Könnt ihr mir ein paar BigTower empfehlen wo man ohne Probleme eine Wasserkühlung einbauen kann die aber noch 5,25" Laufwerksschächte bieten ?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Kommt auf den Radiator an. Bei 420er machen die meisten Case die Grätsche, was Laufwerksschächte angeht.
420mm plus Anschluss sind rund 460mm länge. Du musst erst mal ein Case finden, das so lang ist, dass du 460mm Platz und noch Laufwerkskäfige hat.
Wie lang sind die noch mal? 200mm?
Macht 660mm im Deckel. Die meisten Case sind insgesamt nicht mal so lang.

Beim Dark Base kriegst du den 420er nur rein, wenn du den Laufwerksschacht entsorgst. Ansonsten ist bei 280mm Schluss.


----------



## KingOfKings (14. Oktober 2017)

Die echt Glas Front u d Seiten Teile sind ja zur Zeit auch sehr angesagt muss man ja sagen. Was haltet ihr von den Phanteks Gehäusen sind die von der Build Qualität gut bis sehr gut ? Achja hat wer die Hersteller von Grafikkarten im Kopf die einen Kühler tausch erlauben bzw die Garantie dadurch nicht flöten geht im Kopf?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Phanteks kannst du kaufen. Die Lüfter sind aber nicht so gut.
EVGA kannst du bei Grafikkarten kaufen.


----------



## KingOfKings (14. Oktober 2017)

Sind die Karten von EVGA mit dem Standard Luftkühler dennoch gut zu gebrauchen den die Wasserkühlung kommt aber erst später und muss erstmal mit dem Standard klar kommen


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Die sind auch mit normalem Kühler gut.


----------



## KingOfKings (14. Oktober 2017)

Wie handhabt es den Gigabyte mit dem Kühler tausch sind die Tolerant was das angeht sonst muss ich den Support Mal eine Mail schicken


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, wenn du den Kühler abmontieren kannst, ohne dabei was kaputt zu machen, kannst du jede Grafikkarte nehmen.
Du musst halt schauen, dass auf den schrauben kein aufkleber ist oder so, denn den müsstest du ja zerstören, was man sehen kann.


----------



## KingOfKings (24. Oktober 2017)

Was meint ihr macht es mehr Sinn alle Sachen bis auf den CPU schon zu bestellen und den CPU dann wenn verfügbar noch nach zu bestellen, oder lieber warten bis alles verfügbar ist und dann bestellen oder so Sachen wie HDD M2 wo der Preis nicht groß nach oben unten geht zu bestellen ?


----------



## Spreed (24. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein paar BigTower empfehlen wo man ohne Probleme eine Wasserkühlung einbauen kann die aber noch 5,25" Laufwerksschächte bieten ?



Thermaltake Core X9


----------



## KingOfKings (24. Oktober 2017)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Was meint ihr macht es mehr Sinn alle Sachen bis auf den CPU schon zu bestellen und den CPU dann wenn verfügbar noch nach zu bestellen, oder lieber warten bis alles verfügbar ist und dann bestellen oder so Sachen wie HDD M2 wo der Preis nicht groß nach oben unten geht zu bestellen ?


Was macht mehr Sinn?


----------



## Arogian88 (24. Oktober 2017)

haja^^ bestell halt wenn du das geld grad nicht anders brauchst oder warte noch, das können wir dir nicht sagen ob vlt noch nen günstigeres angebot kommt oder so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

